
This little-known Monopoly rule completely changes how you play - ColinWright
http://www.thisisinsider.com/monopoly-auction-rule-changes-game-2017-11
======
neilwilson
This is news? In 2017?

Perhaps I just come from a strange generation that knew how to read the
instructions.

------
moonbug22
It's still a terrible boardgame.

